# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Fakte të reja për materjen e errët

## iliria e para

Kur astronautët vëzhgojnë hapësirën qiellore plot yje dhe galaktikam, materja e errët është ajo që ata nuk e shikojnë, pavarësisht se sa të fortë janë teleskopët. Shkencëtarët kanë teorizuar ekzistencën e materjes së errët për 20 vjet, duke besuar se ajo është një ngjitës i padukshëm që e mban universin të bashkuarr. Tani një instrument në bordin e Stacionit Ndërkombëtar të Hapësirës ka konstatuar pjesëza me energji të lastë që mund të jenë gjurmët e para të materies misterioze kozmike. Korrespondentja e Zërit të Amerikës, Xhesika Berman, na sjell hollësi.

Ka planete, yje dhe galaktika, si dhe materje të erët. Ajo nuk bashkëvepron me dritën në të njejtën mënyrë se objektet e dukshme, por megjithatë mendohet se përbën 25 përqind të universit të njohut. Shkencëtarët thonë se të mara sëbashku me energjinë e errët të padukëshme, ajo përbën 96 përqind të gjithësisë. Energjia e errët është forca që mendohet se kontribuon në zgjerimin e universit.
Një instrument prej 1.6 miliardë dollarësh në bordin e Stacionit Ndërkombëtar të Hapësirës, i quajtur Spektometri Magnetik Alfa, ka diktuar materje të ngurtë që mund të ketë rezultuar nga përplasja e pjesëzave të energjisë së lartë, të quajtur pozitrone, një gjurmë e mundëshme e materjes së errët.
Justin Vandenbroucke, profesor në Universitetin e Uiskonsinit në Medison, e shpjegon materjene erët në këtë mënyrë:
Imagjinoni sikur të mos e shikonit diellin drejtpërdrejt, por mund të vërrenit se planetet rrotullohen në qarqe, atëhere mund të konkludosh se në mes të sistemin djellor ëshët një objekt masiv. Kjo është një ekuivalencë që ne bëjmë në galaktikat e universit dhe ne mund të shikojmë shumë më tepër masë se ajo që shikojmë drejtpërdrejt.
Por Vandenbroucke paralajmëron se 400 mijë pozitronet që ka kapur spektrometri mund të jenë gjithashtu nga rrezet energjetike gama që kanë shpërthyer nëpër gjithësi nga pulsarët, yje shumë të vegjës, me dendësi dhe energji të lartë kur shpërbëhen.
Vandenbroucke paralajmëron se nuk ka ende të dhëna për ekzistencën materjes së errët. Por ai thotë se materja e diktuar nga spektomerti tregon se ne mund të jemi afër një zbulimi të madh.
Dhe nëqoftëse ne shikojmë eventualisht një shenjë të materjes së errët në këto rreze gama, ajo do të na lejojë të konfirmojmë se materja e errët ka pjesëza, ashtu siç mendojmë ne. Por ne nuk kemi ende asnjë të dhënë të drejtpërdrejtë.

Astrofizikanët shpresojnë që Spektometri Magnetik Alfa, tashmë në vitin e dytë të misionit të tij 20 vjeçar në bordin e Stacionit Ndërkombëtar të Hapësirës do të jetë eventualisht në gjendje tu përgjigjet pyetjeve themelore për materjen e errët.
Një artikull për mundësinë e të dhënave të materjes së errët është boruat në Physical Review Letters.

http://botasot.info/lajme/218698/fak...erjen-e-erret/

----------

